# Check out the Worse NBA Artical ever !!!! Can you belive they pay these people !!!



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/3882560?CMP=OTC-K9B140813162&ATT=73 

Can you say Dumb ***


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Rosen is a piece of ****. That's just it.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I wouldn't take it so seriously. A player has to be rather highly rated in the first place to make that overrated list.

There's no shame in being in the company of:

Barkley
Bellamy
Ewing
Gervin
Hawkins
Hayes
Malone
McAdoo
Maravich
Payton
Robinson

Where I think he falls short is I'm pretty sure most of those guys aside from McAdoo are in the 50 greatest list. If he told us who he'd replace them with i think he'd have some substance to stand on in saying these guys are over rated relative to these guys, but as it is there is no standard for comparison.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I was having a great day until I read that horrible article. How can that  be allowed to put out such trash? Fox Sports should be ashame of themselves.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Funny Thing is he mentioned a Overrate player in passing in talking about the Big E , Dave Cowens then preceded to tell you why I feel Cowens is Overrated then Continued to Bash Hayes . What a Illogical Moron


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

well, at least he was right with Malone


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Not to bring Race up but Noticed how he Picked the Blackest players too



Barkley-Unappalgenicly Black

Payton-Worse trash talker in league history & not media freindly

Ewing-Some have compared him to the Missing link & others have compared him to a Diciple of Farrakan (John Thompson this is what they where calling him in 85) 


Pistol Pete-Had the Blackest(Street) Game to ever Grace an NBA Floor

Hawkins-Another Street Kid

Gervin/McAdoo-Stereotyped into the All Scoring No Defence type of Brother that tend to play Street ball


& as far as Elvin Hayes , Has he ever Seen him play because I have & he was a very good defender & early on a semi Great one . Get Tapes people so you can judge for yourself while you still can

I never Really Saw Bellemy Play but I'm Sure he's wrong about them


The Only 2 he Kinda got Right where Malone & Robinson & He harped to much on the Negitive & in Robinsons case must of never Saw him defend before because his assement of Robinsons D was way off & he Brought up Meaningless points to Bash Malone . Now Malone may very well belong on this list but he did'nt give a good reason for it


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

& why does Patrick got to be the Poster boy in this piece


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Check out the Worse NBA Artical ever !!!! Can you belive they pay these people !!*



Quills said:


> Not to bring Race up but Noticed how he Picked the Blackest players too


O ok lets make a list of all time great White Players


Jerry West
Rick Barry
Larry Bird
end list


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

JOHN STOCKTON !!!!!!!
Pete Marivick
Jack Twynmann
Jerry Lucas
Eddie DiGregleuioiuaoie (I'm Itlalian I can make fun of our Vowely names wakka wakka)
Dirk Nowitski
Dave Cowens
Chris Mullen
George Mikan
Bill Walton
Tom Chambers
Mark Price
Bill Bradley
Dave DeBucher
Richie Gurien
Dan Issell
ETC ...................................................


That was a Dumb statment


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Check out the Worse NBA Artical ever !!!! Can you belive they pay these people !!*

Remember that Rosen is a Phil Jackson mouthpiece. Trashing Ewing goes along with the general course of hating everyone and anything that competed against MJ's Bulls or Shaq's Lakers.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

"Eddie DiGregleuioiuaoie"


Ernie DeGregorio---sensational handle!!!!


That article----wow---he just trashes some great players!....for not being PERFECT!!! The idea that McAdoo Sucks because Cowens beat the crap out of him----hey!!! Cowens beat the pisss out of alot of players!!! That was a bad matchup for Doo!! Cowens had great quickness and he was a human meat grinder!!!

Merciless without merit!!!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Check out the Worse NBA Artical ever !!!! Can you belive they pay these people !!*



Quills said:


> That was a Dumb statment


my point is that for every white superstar this league has had, its had 15 black ones, so its only normal that most of the people mentioned are black


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I understand that , thats why I went pass Color & into Actions of the Individual .


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

The best thing to do is just ignore it. Hes probably looking forward to a backlash


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Quills said:


> JOHN STOCKTON !!!!!!!
> Pete Marivick
> Jack Twynmann
> Jerry Lucas
> ...


Add Cunningham,Petit,Sharman,Shayes,Havlacek,Cousy and of course Jerry West...can we count Wilkens??


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Wilkens ?? who Lenny ??? is he even a Quadroon like me ???


----------

